# snails breaking out of tank



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

how can I keep the snails in my tank in the tank 

it has a full cover except where the filter sits and also the skimmer


every morning I wake up go feed fish to find 7 or 8 snails on the outside of tank 

don't want the cats to get a es cargo meal on me lol


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

SEAWEED54 said:


> how can I keep the snails in my tank in the tank
> 
> it has a full cover except where the filter sits and also the skimmer
> 
> ...


 You can use gutter netting to put over those spots that are bare. But, thats kinda weird. I have a 240g tank with no lids at all, and the snails just come to the lip of the water and go back.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

In my 32g tank which is open topped, the snails go all the way up to the top and I have seen one on the rim but it went back in. Most of them go up the glass and then just drop off back into the tank when they reach air!


----------

